

Ask HN: Review my startup: ProMapr - kshitizanand
http://www.promapr.com/dev

======
kshitizanand
Hi,

ProMapr is an application for sharing -

1\. job referrals with your friends and

2\. your job wishes with your friends so that they can refer you.

I need some feedback on following (in the order) -

1\. concept/idea

2\. Process/design

3\. Everything else!

It is sort of an Alpha version, not yet launched and still under development.
I have been working on it after my office hours for last few months!

Kindly let me know what you guys think of it!

Thanks & Regards,

Kshitiz Anand

------
slater
"login with facebook"

 _closes browser tab_

~~~
kshitizanand
Oops! Let me check! Thanks for letting me know!

~~~
kshitizanand
Mark, seems to be working!

